# Rotary Phase Converter



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

What is the calculated load of the existing panel and what voltage


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

The only way I could see that being compliant is if the bussing is rated at 250 amps, and there's less than 50 amps calculated load on that panel.


----------



## tomper (Apr 24, 2012)

The buss is only rated at 200 amp - the total load on the main panel is 40 amp at 220volt.
The load on the main panel is lighting and outlets. This is a small shop in which only 1 or 2 pieces of equipment will be operated at a time.
If adding sub panel lugs is not possible what other options are there for installing the rotary converter?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> This is a small shop in which only 1 or 2 pieces of equipment will be operated at a time.


man i've heard that _so _many times......~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

tomper said:


> I am installing a 60 hp 200 amp 3 Phase Rotary Converter which will feed several pieces of wood working equipment plus a air compressor. Total HP for all motors is 45hp. The current facility has a 200 Amp main panel.
> Question:
> Can I install a “sub panel lug kit” to feed the rotary converter directly thus using the main panels 200 amp breaker as the overload protection?
> Or must I install a separate 200 amp sub panel with its own 200 amp breaker but still being feed via sub panel lug kit from the main 200 amp breaker?


It might be an easy way to do something but if the owner is going to shell out that much money for that equipment, I would be inclined to have a separate disconnect for it.
If the panel has feed through lugs, I would feed a separate main through them.
If you are thinking of installing a lug lit that plugs on to the bus the way a breaker does, I personally think you would be doing the customer a disservice.

Is this a loadcenter or a Panelboard?


----------



## tomper (Apr 24, 2012)

It's a loadcenter


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

tomper said:


> It's a loadcenter


Bummer


----------

